# Here it is....



## Terp (Jun 10, 2006)

Paph. SPECIES 
ang-thong var. alba Select Outcross
appletonianum var. aureum ('Tip Top' CBR/AOS x self)
appletonianum var. hainanense (hainanense x self)
argus ('Burgundy Tips' x self)
armeniacum (armeniacum x self)
armeniacum ('Jumbo' x 'Canary')
boxalii ('Woodstream' x sib)
delanatii (delanatii x self)
delanatii (#4 'Shimmer' x #81 'Morning Song') new type
delanatii var. alba (delanatii var alba x self)
druryi ('Orchid Loft' HCC/AOS x 'Goldzone')
gratrixianum ('Rain Forest' AM/AOS x sib)
gratrixianum (gratrixianum C x S)
kolopakingii (Rays #1 x Dyak Warrior AM/AOS)
lowii ('Candor Plum' AM/AOS x 'Candor Nocturne')
malipoense ('Green Ling' x 'Green Ming')
malipoense (malipoense x self)
micranthum (micranthum x self)
micranthum (micranthum x self)
moquettianum (‘Big Chuck’ AM/AOS x self)
phillipinense (var. robelinii 'The Depths' x 'Alford' AM/AOS)
primulinum var. flavum ('Woodstream' x 'Lil' HCC/AOS)
primulinum var. flavum (Screaming Yellow Zonker HCC/AOS x self)
rothschildianum ('Western Spring' B/SCA x 'Charles E.' FCC/AOS)
sanderianum ('Jungle Monarch' x 'Jungle Warrior')
spicerianum ('Candor Big Top' HCC/AOS x 'Candor' HCC/AOS)
stonei ('Kilsworth's Delight' x 'Candor') 
sukhakulii ('Jack' AM/AOS x 'Jackaroo' AM/AOS)
sukhakulii aureum ('Paleface' AM-CHM/AOS x self)
tigrinum (cv. 'Joker' x cv. 'Winchester')
tonsum var. curtisifolium ('Green Ghost' JC/AOS x self)
venustum var. album ('Goldwing' x 'Candor Wintergreen' AM/AOS)
venustum var. rubrum ('Upper Madison' x self)
vietnamense (1814A x 1815A) Compots
villosum ('Candor XL' AM/AOS x 'Marriott Colorburst')
wilhelminiae ('Candor Cobra' HCC/AOS x 'Candor Viper' AM/AOS)
wilhelminiae (gardinerii x self)

Paph. HYBRIDS 
Delphi (phillipinense var. album x delanatii var. album)
Dollgoldi (rothschildianum x armeniacum)
Gloria Naugle (micranthum 'Candor Kioo' x rothschildianum 'Candor Blackhawk') 
Harold Koopowitz (malipoense 'Green Giant' x rothschildianum Buenos 'Noches')
Harold Koopowitz (malip. "Mallingham Giant' x roth. 'Eureka' AM/AOS)
Magic Lantern (micranthum x delanatii)
Magic Lantern (micranthum x delanatii)
Norito Hasegawa (malip.'Filigree' x armen. Var. markii)
Paphiopedilum (Magic Lantern 'Candor Flower Flame' HCC/AOS x Greyi 'Candor' AM/AOS)
St. Swithen (roths. 'Chas.E' FCC/AOS x phillip #7)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth 'Tiger Spirit' x stonei 'Candor')
Yospur (delenatii x Conco-bellatulum 'yellow')

Phrags. 
Acker's Flare 4N (Jason Fishcher 'Red Flare' 4n x Beauport 'Rose Rocket' 4n)
Mexipedium xerophyticum ('Oaxaca' CBR/AOS x "Windy Hill' HCC/AOS)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

A to almost Z in Paphs. You need more Phrags!


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

I really admire your paph species collection. I'd love to build up mine which stands at about 2.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats a great list Terp


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice list indeed, I would love to see your appletonianum var. aureum ('Tip Top' CBR/AOS x self) when it blooms


----------

